
Ask HN: How do you convince yourself to take more risk in order to grow? - unk1102
Hi I feel like I am stuck in corporate company where I am not earning as much as compared to outside market even though having very good skill sets like data engineering, machine learning etc. I feel like I am trapped in comfort zone or may be imposter syndrome is making me feel like that and dont want to take risk and go out and earn more or take challenging job. Any input will be highly appreciated. Thanks much!
======
pouring_rain
I've been reflecting on this for myself recently and i think it boiled down to
a fear of failure, so i took up a hobby that i knew i would fail a lot at -
chess. Maybe training your brain to enjoy risk/reward would be helpful

~~~
unk1102
Thanks much I will try to follow

